

What is the best language/strategy for doing text analysis on websites?  - Wolfram_is_god

I would like to identify companies involved in certain kinds of businesses by searching on a keyword(s) and using software to identify the company names in the sites. I'd like to automate the whole process, and be able to use some sophisticated methods to digest the results.
======
SlightGenius
Well first you have to scrape the information, you could use something like
uBot, or some macro software out there.

Digesting the results, I'd just outsource that for someone to distinguish
brand names from keywords.

